# Pressure Washer



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am looking to get a pressure washer to clean my deck and probably my car during the summer. Any suggestions on brand? I know gas is more powerful, but I don't really want to spend 300 + for one. Would an electric washer at 1500 PSI clean my deck and be good enough to use on vehicles?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

,,,from experience...when power washing your deck, use a cleaner 1st and scrub it in. HD has an eviro-friendly cleaner which I used that was very good. Then just moderately spray the cleanser off. Too much pressure will fur the wood or worse, etch it. This depends of course on the type of wood and how bad the stains are but just thought I would offer a warning.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

i agree with CC, when it comes to pressure washing, there is such a thing as too much pressure, there are gas powered units that will cut a 4x4 in half if you don't know what your doing

The electric sounds like more than enough, especially if all you are really going to use it for is wash the car a few times and clean the deck once a year


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Consumer Reports listed Husky, Karcher and Campbell Hausfeld and good choices for electric pressure washers. Any comments? Will 1800 PSI clean a deck?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I've had a Karcher upright electric for several years and I use it for all my small powerwashing jobs. It's compact, lightweight and relatively quiet and works fine with a 25' extension hose added on. It has the additive tank and I have several of the attachments as well and they work well.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> Consumer Reports listed Husky, Karcher and Campbell Hausfeld and good choices for electric pressure washers. Any comments? Will 1800 PSI clean a deck?


I've found that the best tip to use is the non-adjustable pinpoint. With it installed on my particular Karcher, I remove the most stubborn caked-on and embedded goop and poop and sap and stuff from patios, decks and tiles. But, because the tip's coverage is so concentrated, you go a lot slower and it naturally takes more water and time.

Before you go out and make an investment, ask yourself exactly how many times a year you intend to use it and where you'll store it and how much you want to fuss with it. If it's just every now and then and for routine cleaning jobs around the house, then the electric is clearly the cheaper, no-fuss, easier-to-store solution.

I'm using mine (Karcher electric) for business purposes and although I am staying within its means and capabilities and use it only occasionally, it performs admirably and my customers are very happy with the results.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I kno wthis kind of an old post, but I sure hope th eop didn't damage something with a zero tip. 1500 is more that enought to clean a deck! In fact, it should not take near that much for a wood deck.


----------

